# RSS favicon question



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a simple xml rss file that I use for my site, which can be viewed here.

What i'm wondering is how to give the rss a favicon when it is clicked on. I do have a favicon in the main directory of my site, and thought that would do it, but it didn't. What I'm really curios about is why the "Experiments" has the favicon, but the others don't!

Screen shot:









Any idea on why that's the only one with the icon?? And how to give the others the same icon?

Thanks!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Really, really weird.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah I was really confused also, I have the favicon hard coded in as well on each page!


```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.knight47.com/favicon.ico" />
```
But it's only showing up on the Experiments section...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is strange, try adding the favicon to your index.php page, I didn't see it in the source view.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> That is strange, try adding the favicon to your index.php page, I didn't see it in the source view.


Just added it, it seems that it made no effect for the "Home" part...

This is weird!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Copy the exact code from that page and put it into another page. See what happens.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah it's weird, I tried adding the live bookmark and same thing you got, favicon only works on that one page.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Yeah it's weird, I tried adding the live bookmark and same thing you got, favicon only works on that one page.


Not only that I've never seen a RSS feed link with a favicon.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It depends on the server. Some servers you can have a favicon uploaded in root and have it automatically added to all pages (including RSS/XML pages).

Blogger is like that, take a look at their ATOM feeds


----------



## berksowl (Oct 14, 2007)

So is there nothing I can do to support a favicon in an rss.xml file I've created? That is to say, it's a server-side function that depends on my website's host server recognizing a favicon.ico in the root directory and applying it to the rss.xml file?

I see that many rss feeds support a favicon in the address bar. Big sites like BBC News, Cricinfo.com, etc. all do this.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

berksowl said:


> So is there nothing I can do to support a favicon in an rss.xml file I've created? That is to say, it's a server-side function that depends on my website's host server recognizing a favicon.ico in the root directory and applying it to the rss.xml file?
> 
> I see that many rss feeds support a favicon in the address bar. Big sites like BBC News, Cricinfo.com, etc. all do this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


This thread is about the favicon in the RSS feed not the address bar.

Google it for more info.


----------

